# New Style TPMS Sensors



## Vettepartz (Jun 10, 2021)

I have a week-old Model Y. I was looking at some after-market wheels and would like to get a set of the newer style (Bluetooth???) sensors, but not sure where to find them. Anybody have any info on these?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

As far as I know, you can only order them from a Tesla Service Center or from an owner that is selling their set. If you can, just use your originals on the new wheels. Unless you need two sets?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

You'll have to order them from Tesla service as there are no third party ones available yet


----------



## AftermarketEV (May 18, 2020)

Vettepartz said:


> I have a week-old Model Y. I was looking at some after-market wheels and would like to get a set of the newer style (Bluetooth???) sensors, but not sure where to find them. Anybody have any info on these?





Vettepartz said:


> I have a week-old Model Y. I was looking at some after-market wheels and would like to get a set of the newer style (Bluetooth???) sensors, but not sure where to find them. Anybody have any info on these?


Hey Vettepartz,

We have them in stock however with them being only available directly from Tesla with no aftermarket option, they aren't cheap.


*https://www.aftermarketev.com/collections/accessories/products/2021-tesla-tpms-set-of-4*Besides that though, we have lots of great aftermarket wheels!

Shoot us an email ([email protected]) if you've got any questions!


----------



## sunfarm (Apr 29, 2021)

I need advise from 2021 Model 3 owners. I am installed on a rims at Fontaine Tires new winter tires set and ready for swap in mid October. But Fontaine Tires installed aftermarket TPMS sensors which is $50 each and says they will works on 2021M3LR. I am doubt they will work or not, because some of members say need BLE TPMS from Tesla and aftermarket not working. For contact and advice from Tesla service - no any answer, no any reply on phone.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I would get that promise of the TPMS from Fontaine working with your 2021M3LR in writing. That way if/when they do not work in October, you have some recourse. Likely you'll have to pay for the real deal, but you should not have to pay for the labour when Fontaine switches in the real ones.


----------



## ryanborck (Sep 4, 2021)

lance.bailey said:


> I would get that promise of the TPMS from Fontaine working with your 2021M3LR in writing. That way if/when they do not work in October, you have some recourse. Likely you'll have to pay for the real deal, but you should not have to pay for the labour when Fontaine switches in the real ones.


I have a set of the 2021 Bluetooth TPMS for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## GregoryK (Jun 12, 2021)

What is the deal with your sensors? Why do you have them?


----------



## Jmaxx93 (Sep 15, 2021)

I just put wheels from elementwheels.com on my 2021 Model Y. The TPMS were on the invoice for $44.75/ea. They work perfectly fine.


----------



## BennyBorderland (Sep 21, 2021)

so those TPMS sensors are bluetooth compatible, correct?


----------

